# Some guitar photos from the Gibson trailer



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I was down at the Bloor Street Long & McQuades today for Customer Appreciation day and you couldn't have asked for better weather, sunny and warm with only a few clouds in the sky. The Gibson trailer arrived just before 2 P.M. but people had to wait until they got set up which took about a half hour or so and there was a pretty good selection of various models. BTW mods, if you feel this is in the wrong section feel free to move it.

Here's the first photo of the trailer:










And the second one:










Here's the Don Felder model "Hotel California" doubleneck guitar:









I was told by a Gibson rep that he plays these signature models in concert.

Canadian content now. Here's the Alex Lifeson Les Paul Axcess:









Les Paul 59 Standard Reissue "Killer Quilt". This guitar really has to be seen in person. Pictures don't do it justice:









Les Paul Custon Red Tiger:









I'll finish with one more and this is a group shot of some Les Pauls, a Firebird and some SGs:










You can see more photos at my Photobucket account here: Gibson Trailer At Long and McQuades pictures by Netskenmac - Photobucket


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting these pictures. That "Killer Quilt" LP is pretty stunning.


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for the pics. I wanted to go but things didn't pan out for me. Probably better that I stayed home!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> Thanks for posting these pictures. That "Killer Quilt" LP is pretty stunning.


You're welcome hardasmum. You should see it in person. From different angles it has a really cool, kind of "3D" type effect.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Todd68 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the pics. I wanted to go but things didn't pan out for me. Probably better that I stayed home!


You're welcome Todd68. I can understand. You may have ended up with a lighter wallet if you saw these. )


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> Thanks for posting these pictures. That "Killer Quilt" LP is pretty stunning.


 
I agree! Looks great.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Great pics = thanks for posting. No acoustics ?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Great pics = thanks for posting. No acoustics ?


Thanks bagpipe. No acoustics at all, just electrics. I found it a little odd myself.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I was kinda bummed that they didnt' have any of the really big-ticket customs, like the Clapton, Bloomfield, Gibbons, Allman LPs, but oh well.

What caught my eye most was an SG in white with P90s and a wraparound bridge. Did you get any pics of that badboy?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> I was kinda bummed that they didnt' have any of the really big-ticket customs, like the Clapton, Bloomfield, Gibbons, Allman LPs, but oh well.
> 
> What caught my eye most was an SG in white with P90s and a wraparound bridge. Did you get any pics of that badboy?


Yep, it's in my Photobucket album. Here you go:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing--hopefully that trailer makes it way out here soon.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Kenmac said:


> Yep, it's in my Photobucket album. Here you go:


Yup, that's the one! Drooooooooool


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

zontar said:


> Thanks for sharing--hopefully that trailer makes it way out here soon.


You're welcome Zontar. If it does you may find yourself getting GAS pains. )


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Yup, that's the one! Drooooooooool


) There were so many nice ones there. In a way I *wanted* to ask about the prices of various guitars but I thought if I did I may have been taken aback.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> You're welcome Zontar. If it does you may find yourself getting GAS pains. )


Hey, I can get GAS just going on this site, reading a guitar magazine or walking into a music store--fortunately it often passes quickly


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

zontar said:


> Hey, I can get GAS just going on this site, reading a guitar magazine or walking into a music store--fortunately it often passes quickly


Yep, I'm the same way.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Kenmac said:


> ) There were so many nice ones there. In a way I *wanted* to ask about the prices of various guitars but I thought if I did I may have been taken aback.


FWIW, I inquired about the decked-out 339 (near the front of the trailer - gold plating, Bigsby, etc.) Suggested dealer price was $4075. I had a glimpse at the price sheet, and the average figures looked to be in the high 3's. I was back in that store two days later, and saw about three or four of them hanging on the wall for sale, - the Firebird, Red Tiger LP, & ?


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey, uh, I just gotta say, those first pictures, the wall shot, saying some Les Pauls and S.G.'s, is wrong.
They're all Les Pauls.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

John Watt said:


> Hey, uh, I just gotta say, those first pictures, the wall shot, saying some Les Pauls and S.G.'s, is wrong.
> They're all Les Pauls.


Thanks, Captain Obvious


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

It wasn't that obvious to me. I saw the three large P.A.F. Humbuckers on a white S.G. body, and thought that's a Les Paul,
and it was easy to read on the headstock. I thought I could see the same looking Les Paul on the other guitar's truss rod cover,
but I wasn't sure, because it only had two pickups. I've never seen a Les Paul with an S.G. body that had only two pickups.

There's only one captain in my life, Captain Video, my friend Ralph.
Okay, Bob Scott used to be Captain Copter and the Twirlybirds, but he became Copter. 
He used a '64 S.G. with two big P.A.F.'s, and asked me to refinish it after he retired from road work.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

Uh, are you thanking me for posting, posting after me?
I was thanking someone last week for starting a new thread.
I'd thank you too, if you started a new one, especially if I've got something to type.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

John Watt said:


> Uh, are you thanking me for posting, posting after me?
> I was thanking someone last week for starting a new thread.
> I'd thank you too, if you started a new one, especially if I've got something to type.


) I think he was referring to my post of these guitar photos. Right Budda?


----------



## Marshall LX58 (May 17, 2012)

the axcess looks just like my 09 stop tail axcess. cool post. thanks!!!


----------

